
Investing in Figma: The Decade of Design - todsacerdoti
https://a16z.com/2020/04/30/figma/
======
Zealotux
Well deserved, Figma somehow managed to get everything just right, Adobe has
been (un?)surprisingly disappointing with XD, I never liked Sketch that much.

I'll also recommend Figma's engineering blog to anyone interested in Rust and
WebAssembly:
[https://www.figma.com/blog/section/engineering/](https://www.figma.com/blog/section/engineering/)

